# Bacon Cheese Puffs



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Bacon Cheese Puffs:

1-4 oz. container whipped cream cheese
1 egg
1/2 tsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. dried chives
Dash of pepper
1/2 cup (2 oz.s) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
4 slices bacon, cooked crisp, drained and crumbled
4 frozen pastry shells, thawed

Combine cream cheese, egg, lemon juice, chives and pepper. Beat well. Stir in cheeese and bacon. Chill. Roll one patty shell into 8x4'" rectangle. Cut into 2" squares. Top each square with rounded teaspoon filling. Brush edges with milk. Fold to form triangle and seal. Place on ungreased baking sheet. Repeat with remaining shells and filling. Chill until ready to use. Put in 450 degree oven. Immediately reduce temperature to 400 and bake for 12 to 15 minutes.


----------



## QSis (Oct 25, 2007)

Now this sounds like an interesting recipe to use in the teeny pastry shells, for an appetizer!

With FRESH chives!

Thanks, Roxy!

Lee


----------



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes...use as an appetizer and you are very welcome  Edited to say..I never even thought of using fresh chives...I bet that would make it even better thank you


----------

